# [firefox] consume mucho recurso (abierto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda la gran familia Gentoo.

Bueno el caso es que firefox se consume un porcentaje muy elevado: 

```

top - 18:31:11 up  1:22,  2 users,  load average: 1.70, 1.63, 1.62

Tasks: 117 total,   3 running, 114 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 53.8%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 44.5%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    766176k total,   512028k used,   254148k free,     1552k buffers

Swap:  1951888k total,   250916k used,  1700972k free,    55068k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND             

18534 carlos    20   0  915m 194m  19m R  103 25.9  48:29.08 firefox             

18327 root      20   0  361m  75m  25m S    7 10.0  11:29.41 X                   

18761 carlos    20   0  227m 7532 4272 S    0  1.0   0:13.80 compiz              

    1 root      20   0  3816  568  540 S    0  0.1   0:00.83 init                

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd            

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0         

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.02 ksoftirqd/0         

    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0          

    6 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1         

    7 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1         

    8 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1          

    9 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0            

   10 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:01.34 events/1            

   11 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper             

   14 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kstop/0             

   15 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kstop/1             

  104 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0      
```

Esto es lo que me llamo la atención

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND             

18534 carlos    20   0  915m 194m  19m R  103 25.9  48:29.08 firefox
```

pensé que la maquina estaba lenta porque estaba actualizando  :Shocked:  , pero luego me di cuenta quien era el causante de la lentitud (normalmente mientras se compila algo suelo navegar). 

Esta medición la hice fuera de la compilación, me pregunto firefox tiene problemas.

----------

## Txema

Firefox tiene la mala costumbre de volverse muy lento a causa de muchas extensiones con fallos de memoria y cosas por el estilo. Prueba a mover tu carpeta .mozilla a .mozilla2 por ejemplo y arranca firefox para que cree una nueva carpeta y entonces abre las mismas páginas que tuvieras abiertas antes una a una y mirando la CPU, porque también puede ser por alguna página mal programada  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Txema

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Firefox tiene la mala costumbre de volverse muy lento a causa de muchas extensiones con fallos de memoria y cosas por el estilo. Prueba a mover tu carpeta .mozilla a .mozilla2 por ejemplo y arranca firefox para que cree una nueva carpeta y entonces abre las mismas páginas que tuvieras abiertas antes una a una y mirando la CPU, porque también puede ser por alguna página mal programada 
> 
> Saludos.

 

La única extensión que tengo es la del diccionario soy muy minimalista. Creo que firefox tiene problemas  :Evil or Very Mad:  ya que la pagina que estaba leyendo es la mejor forums.gentoo eso si tenia abierto varias pestañas  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas conozco firefox, mas quiero a mi Opera.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo tenia el mismo problemilla, mi solución fue seamonkey, es un poco feuno, pero potente y ligero.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigos

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Mas conozco firefox, mas quiero a mi Opera. 
> 
> Salud!

 

A mi me gusta también Opera, solo que no lo había emergido  :Wink:  solo falta cambiarle la interfaz del lenguaje a Opera ya que no esta en nuestro lenguaje y en (/opt/opera/share/opera/locale/) solo esta english.lng y para nuestro idioma, si mas no me acuerdo hay que bajárselo del servidor de Opera y adiós firefox.

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Yo tenia el mismo problemilla, mi solución fue seamonkey, es un poco feuno, pero potente y ligero.

 

No lo conocía lo probare gracias.

Pero revisando bien el problema de consumo es cuando estoy navegando y el gestor es Compiz + Emerald  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Solución usare Compiz solo para alardear   :Wink:  o esperar otra solución.

----------

## Txema

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> A mi me gusta también Opera, solo que no lo había emergido  solo falta cambiarle la interfaz del lenguaje a Opera ya que no esta en nuestro lenguaje y en (/opt/opera/share/opera/locale/) solo esta english.lng y para nuestro idioma, si mas no me acuerdo hay que bajárselo del servidor de Opera y adiós firefox.

 

Opera reconoce la opción linguas_es_ES, si lo quieres en español pon en make.conf LINGUAS="es es_ES"

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Amigo natxoblogg

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Yo tenia el mismo problemilla, mi solución fue seamonkey, es un poco feuno, pero potente y ligero.

 

Ya lo instale, pero como pongo la interfaz en nuestro idioma   :Question:  no es como Opera y nose.

de antemano gracias.

----------

## ensarman

el seamonkey es lo mismo :S sigue siendo gecko, por mi parte uso opera hasta que hagan un navegador libre y decente

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Por eso deje de usar al Firefox, uso a un derivado llamado Epiphany, que anda mucho mas rapido que el mismo firefox y no se lentifica  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## ensarman

la verdad lo veo igual ya que en fin es gecko y pa concha depende mucho de las librerias de gnome un motivo para descartarlo

----------

## ekz

Que yo sepa, ahora último epiphany está usando webkit en vez de gecko.

¡Saludos!

----------

## 7th_sign

Pues sí firefox es un consumidor de recursos sobre todo si tienes mas de 5 tab's abiertos y por lo que dice Txema sobre las extenciones, pero la verdad me parece un buen navegador y vale la pena que consuma esos 25 o 30 MB, aunque a veces si se exede y me ha llegado a ocupar hasta 120 MB.

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> Pues sí firefox es un consumidor de recursos sobre todo si tienes mas de 5 tab's abiertos y por lo que dice Txema sobre las extenciones, pero la verdad me parece un buen navegador y vale la pena que consuma esos 25 o 30 MB, aunque a veces si se exede y me ha llegado a ocupar hasta 120 MB.
> 
> saludos

 

En pcs actuales 120Mb no es nada, en pcs mas viejitas puede llegar a ser todo un dolor de cabeza. Todavia me quedan un par de pc que corren con 256o 512Mb de ram... Firefox? Ni hablar!

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

yo tengo 512 de ram... por eso es que no me gusta el ff  :Razz: 

----------

## Evincar

¿Habeis probado a capar flash?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> ¿Habeis probado a capar flash?

 

Si se quita flash, cero vídeo y demás adornos de la mayoría de paginas, ese es el problema con los monopolios.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo de cero video, es relativo:

http://malditonerd.wordpress.com/2009/07/14/tip-reproducir-videos-de-youtube-usando-mplayer/

Salud!

----------

## Popolous

Interesante enlace Inodoro_Pereyra y no menos interesante blog  :Wink: . Me lo apunto.

¡Saludos!

----------

## ekz

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> Interesante enlace Inodoro_Pereyra y no menos interesante blog . Me lo apunto.
> 
> ¡Saludos!

 

+1

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Que yo sepa, ahora último epiphany está usando webkit en vez de gecko.

 

Pues a mí en Ayuda, Acerca de... me pone:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Navegador web 2.24.3
> 
> Le permite ver páginas web y encontrar información en Internet.
> ...

 

A pesar de Epiphany/WebKit - GNOME Live!.

Parece muy interesante el cambio a WebKit, si epiphany manejase las cookies como firefox y fuese capaz de borrarlas cada vez que cierras sesión, sin necesidad de eliminarlas una por una manualmente como hasta ahora, me cambiaría a epiphany/webkit sin lugar a la menor duda.

Por cierto, a pesar de todas las críticas, que firefox use el 103 por ciento de la CPU como muestra ese top   :Twisted Evil:  me parece una maravilla, es como usar los estados inexplorados o extendidos de nuestra mente y ser capaces de usar la telepatía y telequinesis (o algo así). Ese 103% me provocó una carcajada, algo anda mal en tu sistema, o en top, o quizá sean los efectos (inexplorados aún por mí) del overclocking   :Very Happy: 

----------

## carlos plaza

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, a pesar de todas las críticas, que firefox use el 103 por ciento de la CPU como muestra ese top   me parece una maravilla, es como usar los estados inexplorados o extendidos de nuestra mente y ser capaces de usar la telepatía y telequinesis (o algo así). Ese 103% me provocó una carcajada, algo anda mal en tu sistema, o en top, o quizá sean los efectos (inexplorados aún por mí) del overclocking  

 

Pues te digo amigo, que para mi es un rompecabezas. El top me mostró eso y gkrellm marcando 100% en los dos cpu (AMD Turion64x2). Esto me tiene lee que lee, revisa que revisa y como aprendo (gracias a todos los moderadores y participantes de este foro), pero bueno mientras tanto sigo con este pequeño problema  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## vndecid

Eso es MUY probable que sea FLASH en firefox ..Si estas usando el driver normal ese driver es para x86 que lo traduce el n no se cuanto wrapper trata de instalar ESTE

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html que tiene soporte para 64 bits ...Yo hasta ahora  no pude usarlo en gentoo ustedes tiene mas experiencia ...lo use en OpenSUSE y andaba relativamente bien..

Fijate que ES! lo que realmente consume recursos...No creo que sea COMPIZ solamente el problema compiz aumenta los recursos de X no de firefox ...ademas gkgreml y firefox deben tener alguna conexion en el consumo de recursos ... fijate MUY BIEN... te lo digo por experiencia  :Wink: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *vndecid wrote:*   

> Eso es MUY probable que sea FLASH en firefox ..Si estas usando el driver normal ese driver es para x86 que lo traduce el n no se cuanto wrapper trata de instalar ESTE
> 
> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html que tiene soporte para 64 bits ...Yo hasta ahora  no pude usarlo en gentoo ustedes tiene mas experiencia ...lo use en OpenSUSE y andaba relativamente bien..
> 
> Fijate que ES! lo que realmente consume recursos...No creo que sea COMPIZ solamente el problema compiz aumenta los recursos de X no de firefox ...ademas gkgreml y firefox deben tener alguna conexion en el consumo de recursos ... fijate MUY BIEN... te lo digo por experiencia 

 

Lo probare  :Very Happy:  , ya me lo estaba sospechando, pero también tengo otros problemitas ojala sea por eso  :Wink: 

pero es triste cada vez me doy cuenta que me falta mucho conocimiento  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Txema

Busca e instala el complemento flashblocker, que te bloquea todos los flash que haya y en su lugar pone un icono que si presionas en él se abre el objeto flash, también puedes permitir todo el flash de una página determinada simplemente mediante el menú del botón derecho.

Yo ahora estoy probando FF 3.5 y de momento me voy a quedar por aquí, nunca terminé de sentirme cómodo en opera, había cosas que no me gustaban o faltaban y no podía hacerlas funcionar, además FF es mucho más eficaz en la navegación, he probado a ver un vídeo desde opera y FF (y konqueror) y la velocidad de descarga desde la cache de opera es de risa, con suerte llega a los 3 Mb/s mientras que FF llega fácilmente a los 8 Mb/s (y konqueror los sobrepasa sin problemas xD). Por otra parte, el consumo de RAM de FF ya es un mito, he estado haciendo pruebas y Opera consume un 5% más de FF con las mismas pestañas abiertas (más de 20), lo único que sí noto es un ligero consumo de CPU por encima del de Opera, además de un tiempo de inicio bastante más lento y exigente con la CPU, pero entre todo lo anterior y que funciona en páginas que en Opera dan problemas, de momento va a ser el que se quede por aquí jeje

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Por otra parte, el consumo de RAM de FF ya es un mito

 

Al parecer se debe a que abre todas las pestañas en un mismo hilo. chrome, el navegador de google, crea un hilo por pestaña, lo cual evita el consumo de RAM tan exagerado y que si alguna pestaña no funciona bien o deja de funcionar, la cierres sin verte forzado a cerrar (o incluso matar) todo el navegador, como en el caso de firefox...

Espero que podamos disponer pronto de Google Chrome para Linux. Portarlo para BSD y hurd debe ser toda una aventura. A D. Miguel de Icaza le encanta el código de chrome...

Firefox tiene un resultado bastante mejorable en el Acid3.

Para quien desee hacer pruebas: http://acid3.acidtests.org/

El único navegador que dicen que alcanza el 100/100 es epiphany/webkit. Mi más sincera enhorabuena a los programadores del mismo.

----------

## Txema

Opera está en 97/100 y FF en 93/100 tampoco veo que haya tanto que mejorar.

Ciertamente Chrome podría estar ya para linux, que todo lo que leo son elogios. Pero lo de la memoria, servirá para evitar cuelgues innecesarios sí, pero en un solo proceso o separada en varios, la va a usar igual, el tema es cuanta.

Saludos.Last edited by Txema on Tue Jul 28, 2009 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ensarman

el opera me salio con 100/100 mientras el FF me salio  con 93/100 

Opera: 10.0 beta2

FF: 3.5.1

----------

## papu

el opera realmente es bueno, pero firefox por el uso de extensiones ( que es lo que dan problemas que tiene) es realmente fantastico yo por esa cuestión no puedo prescindir ya de él.  Dejando de banda eso tanto opera(excelente pero para mi limitado en usabilidad) como chrome o konqueror son de sobra suficientes.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## natxoblogg

Perdona por la tardanza. Para poner el seamonkey en castellano debes entrar en el menu edit->preferences.

Una vez dentro desplegable navigator->languajes, te bajas el paquete de castellano de la web, quitas el de ingles y activas el de español, reinicias y ya está. tambien tiene un par de temas que puedes bajarte para que no sea feo, además de configurar los menus, como por ejemplo quitar el boton de impresora feo de arriba a la derecha y más.

----------

## carlos plaza

Mas vale tarde que nunca

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Perdona por la tardanza. Para poner el seamonkey en castellano debes entrar en el menu edit->preferences.
> 
> Una vez dentro desplegable navigator->languajes, te bajas el paquete de castellano de la web, quitas el de ingles y activas el de español, reinicias y ya está. tambien tiene un par de temas que puedes bajarte para que no sea feo, además de configurar los menus, como por ejemplo quitar el boton de impresora feo de arriba a la derecha y más.

 

Se te agradece.

----------

